# Stamp Collection Removed from Facebook



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

I posted a stamp collection for sale in several Facebook selling groups. All were removed because they "violated Facebook commerce policies". I am mystified how postage stamps would be a violation. I read they rules and didn't see anything about not selling stamps. They are not like firearms or illegal drugs. There are some brick and mortar stores that sell stamps.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 29, 2019)

Odd. Unless the stamp dealers paid for the  privilege.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2019)

Beats me but the word stamp may have been a trigger, FB has had problems reported with people attempting to sell food stamp benefits.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

I said in the ad I said they were used postage stamps, but FB robots probably just sees "stamps" and nix it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2019)

I've been having the same problem with a doll. I wanted to mention that it is for decorative purposes only because it has wires that bend him into any position you would like. I didn't want someone giving it to a child and have them get hurt. My Mom and Dad bought him on vacation many years ago in Branson Missouri. I displayed him but now I'm trying to get rid of a lot of things. No matter how I write it up FB takes it off. There is a place you can find out why but I never got an answer.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2019)

debodun said:


> I posted a stamp collection for sale in several Facebook selling groups. All were removed because they "violated Facebook commerce policies". I am mystified how postage stamps would be a violation. I read they rules and didn't see anything about not selling stamps. They are not like firearms or illegal drugs. There are some brick and mortar stores that sell stamps.



Try EBAY.  I've bought and sold items there for almost 20 years....never had a problem.


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

You have to have an account to sell and you need a credit card to register. Added to the fact that I do not ship things.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2019)

You may be out of luck.


----------

